# "Shoemaker-Style" Chicken - Pollo alla Scarpariello



## *amy* (Jan 9, 2008)

I am always looking for a new way to prepare chicken. This recipe caught my eye as it's a nice departure from the same old lemon or roasted chicken... and the lemon, rosemary, wine sauce sounds delish & easy. A little info on how the name of the dish may have originated. Enjoy!

_Scarpariello means "shoemaker-style", and it is thought it's name might have originated as the chicken bones protrude from your mouth as you eat them much like a shoemaker might hold tacks in his mouth as he works. Another southern Italian origin to the name comes about from the fact that even the family of a poor shoemaker in southern Italy could afford to make this dish, while another version is that all of the ingredients in this dish can be easily "cobbled" together._

Chicken Scarpariello

And... a Sweet Italian Sausage version:

What Wise Guys Eat


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for a new version.  All the ones I've made in the past do add sliced Italian sausage, as well as artichoke hearts to the chicken; & some with hot cherry peppers.  This lemon one is milder & more basic.


----------



## *amy* (Jan 9, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Thanks for a new version. All the ones I've made in the past do add sliced Italian sausage, as well as artichoke hearts to the chicken; & some with hot cherry peppers. This lemon one is milder & more basic.


 
BC, love your idea of adding artichoke hearts for the sausage & vinegar version, as well as the chicken. The second link doesn't include the vinegar (w the sausage), but I think that would "bring it home" with the tomatoes & peppers - or your artichoke hearts in place of the peppers.  Nice company dish, I think. Perhaps serve the mild chicken dish with onions stuffed with sausage, onions, bread crumbs etc. (Love stuffed onions.) Thanks for your input.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 9, 2008)

*amy* said:


> I am always looking for a new way to prepare chicken. This recipe caught my eye as it's a nice departure from the same old lemon or roasted chicken... and the lemon, rosemary, wine sauce sounds delish & easy. A little info on how the name of the dish may have originated. Enjoy!
> 
> _Scarpariello means "shoemaker-style", and it is thought it's name might have originated as the chicken bones protrude from your mouth as you eat them much like a shoemaker might hold tacks in his mouth as he works. Another southern Italian origin to the name comes about from the fact that even the family of a poor shoemaker in southern Italy could afford to make this dish, while another version is that all of the ingredients in this dish can be easily "cobbled" together._
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the links, Amy, esp to the sausage one.

I love Chicken Scarpariello... giving me a great idea for dinner tonight!

I also used to live in the North End of Boston.  This dish is standard in many of the trattorie in the neighborhood... some even make it very well!


----------



## *amy* (Jan 9, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> Thanks for the links, Amy, esp to the sausage one.
> 
> I love Chicken Scarpariello... giving me a great idea for dinner tonight!
> 
> I also used to live in the North End of Boston. This dish is standard in many of the trattorie in the neighborhood... some even make it very well!


 
 Chef June. And I thought the only place for good Italian was New Yawk (Brooklyn, Manhattan - my old stompin' grounds). Loved reading Wise Guy's comments. Do you have a TNT you like? Any tips? TIA.


----------



## sattie (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey Amy... this looks great!  I'm saving this link to try out later!


----------



## *amy* (Jan 9, 2008)

sattie said:


> Hey Amy... this looks great! I'm saving this link to try out later!


 
Couldn't believe how easy it looks. I usually buy chicken breasts or roast a whole chicken... so I'm looking forward to it too. Let us know how you like.


----------

